# I apologize



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry guys, I apologize for not answering everyone that gave me advice. I work at a power plant, and twice a year we have what they call outages. It's pre-maint. work, and I just finished spring outage. 12 to 16 hours of a rotating shift. Anyway, I tried to answer all I could, but hard to get on here and work also, while trying to play in my shop. Thanks again for the help,  I finally pieced what I was told together and figured it out. Now I am on a new project, trying to come up with a toolpath and template to get a G-code for a "quick loader" 30 round magazine for 223. A friend at work built one with his band saw, but I think the cnc would be a smoother and tighter product. I love this CNC Shark machine. Wish I had started woodworking 30 years ago. Thank You again for all the help, and again I am sorry it took so long to get back to tell you that. Frank


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Frank. I too have a Shark HD, as well as an AR15. I'd be interested in the quick loader. Maybe you could share the info about the project and we might come up with the tool paths, etc. together, or independently, and share them. I seem to remember seeing on utube, a video of a loader, but don't remember all the details. Keith


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

FrankN,
Would I be correct in assuming you are stationary engineer?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I saw a quick loader the other day that could be CNC'ed. Me too please if you figure this out . . I also have a Shark HD.

I will go find that quick loader and let you all know what I find.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Ha., sorry Roman, the only thing I have in common with any type of engineer is, I knew a man that worked for Santa Fe R&R years back. No Sir, I am not an engineer of any type. Keith, I have a mini 14, but I think the magazine will be close enough to work for either, I may be wrong. Anyway, The friend at work brought his in for me to look at, I just happened to take a few pictures of it, converted them to the format the cnc will recognize, and have it on screen. What I am trying to do now is get two different depths on one toolpath. The vector is one unit, so to speak, and I need to try and seperate the depth for the ammo and the magazine area. Now, don't let me mislead you, this is crude at this point, remember, I am no engineer, and can't work autocad to draw it myself, so it looks like tweeking could be a major factor, but I'm having a blast, and several head scratches as well.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I found a couple really nice instructions with plans on utube. It's called Magizine loader build part 1 and 2, by Mr Larry 0001. It's for the 223 ammo, but easily changed for any other ammo. The first video explains how to build it. The second video explains how to build using his plans which he sales for $15.00. I ordered the plans that include templets for the various parts. I'll use the templets to create vectors and tool paths. Looks like a very good loader, and seems to work very well. The plans are for the 30 round clips, so I'll have to modify it for mine. I have 20 round, and 40 round clips.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay Keith, sounds good. The picture I took of the one built by my friend here at work was from the same thing. Mr. Larry, but without a template, he just built it. Like I said, he built his with a band saw, and had to use two seperate boards, to get the correct height, or difference for ammo and magazine. I believe it can be done on the shark, on one board, probably a 2 x 12, since the mag. is about 3/4" thick. I'm trying hit and miss right now, but I think I can get it. Your way will probably be much faster. Anyway, can you tell me how to , if possible, to get the shark to look at one toolpath and make two different depths, or am I going to have to make two seperate toolpaths and hope I can join them together and hope they'll match good enough for ammo to load without a drag. Also, if this helps you any, I know you will need a 1/4" undercut router bit for the primer end as well as the bullet tip side. It seems now I must tell you I would appreciate the toolpath and template for the Shark if you are able to get it figured out. Either way, I think one of us will be able to come up with something that can help the other. Oh, before I forget, if you make it for a 30 round, you will see the handle he made to push with. The 20 round will fit inside, and make another handle to fit the space in between the mag. and the back to hold it steady. This way you have one for 20 or 30, whichever you have on hand. This is based on a 24" long board, it will take about all that distance. I'm sure you can extend that for a 40 round, but now you're getting into cumbersome and weight when moving it from home to range or where ever. Just a thought Keith, keep me up to date and I'll do the same for you. Later this month I'm making a trip to Dallas, planning on going by Rockler if time permits, and show them my plans on paper and pick their brains, so maybe they can give me some ideas as well.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry Scott, didn't mean to leave you out, If I can get this right, of course I'll share.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Frank. If I've got this right, the two depths your referring to is the point where the unloaded rounds rest, up to the point of entering the mag, then another depth for the mag itself. Just thinking that this could be two separate pocket cuts, butted up against each other. I'm sure you'd be cutting them with the same bit, so when you save the files, you should be able to output the two tool paths to one file. If your not familiar with that, let me know, and I'll guide you through it. I'd have to try it to be sure, but I'm pretty sure it will work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Keith Hodges said:


> Frank. If I've got this right, the two depths your referring to is the point where the unloaded rounds rest, up to the point of entering the mag, then another depth for the mag itself. Just thinking that this could be two separate pocket cuts, butted up against each other. I'm sure you'd be cutting them with the same bit, so when you save the files, you should be able to output the two tool paths to one file. If your not familiar with that, let me know, and I'll guide you through it. I'd have to try it to be sure, but I'm pretty sure it will work.


You can save toolpaths together if they use the same tool. It will cut one toolpath then the next then the next .... 

If you upgrade to V-Carve Pro 8.0 then it gives you the option to combine toolpaths that use the same tool and it will optimize cutting of the toolpath. This will be a complete new toolpath and not just individual toolpaths saved together.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

There are a half dozen designs on you tube. should be pretty easy to create. If you guys get stalled on this let me know and I will pull up Aspire and some of my magazines and try making a model for us.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay guys, both sound good, but I just remembered I have a touch probe, ha ha ha, I forgot about that , never used it before. I'll have to see if this will do what I want. I'm going to borrow the loader my friend at work built, use the touch probe and see if I'm smart enough to do what I need. Hopefully it will work and I can work it. I have V-carve 8 and 3D cut, so maybe it'll follow it out, make a toolpath, G-Code, and we'll be set. May be a few days before I can get the proto=type, but my hopes are up. If this doesn't work, I'll be back to asking about your ideas, Keith and MEB. Told ya I was new at this, but with all the help I'm getting, I am making headway by leaps and bounds. I'll keep ya posted. Thanks Again


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, forgot, that one in the video is it, looks and works good, but I believe the Shark can make it smoother, tighter, and once we have a G-Code, much much faster.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank,

I don't see the need to make this into a 3d model but if you have the probe it will give you some experience in setup and use of the probe. You say your friend made the loader on a band saw that you intend to use the probe on, but you also say "I think the cnc would be a smoother and tighter product". The Probe will give you a model of the object you are scanning (the loader you say is too rough) and then you will have to edit the file you get from the probe. 

You can try the probe but as simple as this loader is it should not take very long in V-Carve Pro 8.0 or Aspire to draw and generate .tap files to cut it out and the file would be a clean cut and not a copy of the rough loader you want to scan. This is just my opinion and as you say you are learning.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is an example of the file to cut the loader base. 

*Remember this is just an example and is not based on dimensions of the parts involved.*


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Dear fellow woodworker,
What do you do at the power plant?
Roman Zubar
retired stationary engineer and funeral director


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay MEB, I never used the probe before, so it will be a learning experience. You do bring up very interesting points, maybe I'll re-think this again before I get too involved. My problem with drawing something is, I can't draw, I mean as a kid I couldn't even play hang man my drawing was so crude. Okay, back to square one, I'll start over and think this out for a bit, but I'm not gonna stop with the project, as much as I can't draw, I equally as stubborn to figure it out and build it.

Roman, I am an outside operator mainly, but work with board operator running drums, getting unit ready to start, pre-heaters, and roll steam turbine if and when we start or stop the plant. Also on weekend and nights I run water samples in Lab. Does that help?, or am I still not answering your question?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*tracing baby.*



FrankN said:


> Okay MEB, I never used the probe before, so it will be a learning experience. You do bring up very interesting points, maybe I'll re-think this again before I get too involved. My problem with drawing something is, I can't draw, I mean as a kid I couldn't even play hang man my drawing was so crude. Okay, back to square one, I'll start over and think this out for a bit, but I'm not gonna stop with the project, as much as I can't draw, I equally as stubborn to figure it out and build it.
> 
> Roman, I am an outside operator mainly, but work with board operator running drums, getting unit ready to start, pre-heaters, and roll steam turbine if and when we start or stop the plant. Also on weekend and nights I run water samples in Lab. Does that help?, or am I still not answering your question?



the great thing about a piece like this is just drop a picture of it in Aspire, than manually trace it using the drawing tools, or convert it to bitmap and Aspire can make an outline.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Scott, maybe even I can do that, atleast I can try. I took several pictures of the one at work, and went to vectorization, to get it to work. It's okay for someone learning the ins and outs, but really a pain elsewhere. I had a lot to clean before even wanting to try it. This sounds much better. Thanks again.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Frank,

I got the same artistic talents that you do. I just ordered Aspire. Should get to play with it by the week end or the start of next week. If a common idiot like me can do something with it, then just about anybody should be able to. I'll let you know.

HJ

Was easier to cut and paint in grade school


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scottart said:


> the great thing about a piece like this is just drop a picture of it in Aspire, than manually trace it using the drawing tools, or convert it to bitmap and Aspire can make an outline.


You really need the parts to be able to verify the measurements are correct but this method will give excellent results and would be my choice of making this loader or similar projects. This can also be done in V-Carve Pro.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank,

I know you said you could not open the .zip file and they do not allow posting the .crv format so here is a picture of the file I made in Aspire as an example. The file would show you how I would cut the project but atleast the picture would show you how it would look.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

ck then too, but if I remember right, I was in Jr. High, that's when I started gettng the numbers in the right order, most of the time.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, it didn't all come out, I said I think I did better back then too John, and then the rest is above this. Scott, I could give you the measurements I have, but I coun't tell you hey would be all that good since mine are based on the one from the band saw project, and reading all this. If there is a mistake or or sloppy tolerence then I'll have it also. I "m working the next few days, after that I may try to find a decent picture and play on Aspire. But honestly guys, if any of y'all wanna try it, please feel free to do so. I'd love to have the results and make one, but even then I'll want help and time so I can do it myself . That way I'll have it, but will be learning new things as I go. Thanks everyone for the help and advice. This is a fantastic forum, with great people. Still don't know why y'all let me on, guess you just don't know me well enough yet. Ha Ha Frank


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ok one more try

I scanned pictures of a magazine, a 10 round stack of 226, and a single round into Aspire, measured and scaled them. Now I have a scaled sketch to design the thing from. Tomorrow.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If you export the drawing from Aspire as a DXF you will be able to post it here


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

I have soooo much to learn.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Frank, if you haven't gotten them yet, I emailed the files I had of the temples I purchased, then traced into v carve so you'll have the correct dementions. It'll be a good start. Once you align the files, should turn out similar to the picture MEBCWD posted. In the picture, the area where the tips of the rounds go need looking at, that's where the under cut needs to go to hold the tips in place.


----------



## FrankN (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay, Thank You Keith, I didn't find them in e-mail, but I will check again. One way or another, I bet we'll finally get this done. Thanks Again Keith


----------

